# just got a 1976 Pearson Ariel



## deleted17310 (Jun 18, 2018)

i just shook hands on a 1976 pearson ariel. ill be going back to salem saturday to pay for it and make my first voyage back to cape cod. BOOM pics to come


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## lindsey ann (Jun 18, 2018)

This is your boat? The free one that was in the boat yard? Did you get a chance too see it in dry storage?? That is relatively new, right? 24 ft? Im only guessing here.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 19, 2018)

no this cost me 1500$ i saw it on stands but the launch is included in the winter storage paid by the previous owner and i have already contacted the yard and it will be placed on a transient mooring for me to sail it home this weekend i have already rented a slip for the overnight on my sea trials back to the cape. shes named cayo soon to be rechristener equinox handy name because thats when i will be sailing her the first time. and shes 26 ft. inboard diesel needs about 1000$ in work but it has a working outboard motor, mansail, jib etc etc all set to go. im so fucking pumped ive been working very hard for this and not just at a job but reading, studying navigation, metorolgy, seamanship,maritime law, making contacts and gatherin every piece of info i can on sailing now i just have to actually learn to do it in practice. wish me luck everybody im just days away from the dream becoming a reality


----------



## Pcdhitch (Jun 19, 2018)

That's sweet as hell!!! If I was doing shit if be out there in a heartbeat! Have a blast brother!


----------



## lindsey ann (Jun 19, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> no this cost me 1500$ i saw it on stands but the launch is included in the winter storage paid by the previous owner and i have already contacted the yard and it will be placed on a transient mooring for me to sail it home this weekend i have already rented a slip for the overnight on my sea trials back to the cape. shes named cayo soon to be rechristener equinox handy name because thats when i will be sailing her the first time. and shes 26 ft. inboard diesel needs about 1000$ in work but it has a working outboard motor, mansail, jib etc etc all set to go. im so fucking pumped ive been working very hard for this and not just at a job but reading, studying navigation, metorolgy, seamanship,maritime law, making contacts and gatherin every piece of info i can on sailing now i just have to actually learn to do it in practice. wish me luck everybody im just days away from the dream becoming a reality


thats great! Im happy to hear your enthusiasm and hard work is paying off. she's lovely, btw.

My efforts the sailing recently dissolved. Foorgive me for living vicariously through your excitement.


----------



## lindsey ann (Jun 19, 2018)

lindsey ann said:


> thats great! Im happy to hear your enthusiasm and hard work is paying off. she's lovely, btw.
> 
> My efforts the sailing recently dissolved. Foorgive me for living vicariously through your excitement.


----------



## Dameon (Jun 19, 2018)

Have fun! Pay special attention to reading up on anchoring; it's important to know how to do it right. When you're sailing, always have an anchor ready to go in case of emergency, just secured so it won't go overboard, preferably with a quick release knot. Looks like a great deal, Pearsons are great boats and generally cost a good bit more than that. Make sure the seller shows you where all the thru-hulls are inside the boat, and have plugs ready to go for them.

Coast guard has the right to pull you over at any time and search and seize without probable cause, they're not like cops, but all the coasties I've met have been cool. Just have an emergency sound device (a whistle counts), a lifejacket for each person aboard, and fire extinguishers and you're good.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Have fun! Pay special attention to reading up on anchoring; it's important to know how to do it right. When you're sailing, always have an anchor ready to go in case of emergency, just secured so it won't go overboard, preferably with a quick release knot. Looks like a great deal, Pearsons are great boats and generally cost a good bit more than that. Make sure the seller shows you where all the thru-hulls are inside the boat, and have plugs ready to go for them.
> 
> Coast guard has the right to pull you over at any time and search and seize without probable cause, they're not like cops, but all the coasties I've met have been cool. Just have an emergency sound device (a whistle counts), a lifejacket for each person aboard, and fire extinguishers and you're good.


just read up on using a lead sounder with grease on it to test the bottom profile for anchor choice i have a heavy daforth with 10ft heavy chain a small danforth and a mushroom. what can you tell me about deploying sea anchors (drouges)or trrailing lines to keep me from taking waves broadside so i can sleep at sea?


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 20, 2018)

if your on the road i will be island hopping as long as im on the cape people are welcome for weekend expeditions with the possibility of being invited to crew for the west indies late summer early fall


----------



## Dameon (Jun 20, 2018)

I've actually never used sea anchors, so I can't really give advice on those. I've always slept anchored. Not on the road right now, working and saving up for my next boat and an extended ocean trip. Thanks, though.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 21, 2018)

moorings is my business so anchoring is my thing water depth and line length ratios i know but my biggest fear is being blown ashore while im asleep at anchor


----------



## Dameon (Jun 21, 2018)

I've been out in winds over 70 mph on a 15 lb Danforth. If you set your anchor right, you're fine. You can always set out two anchors to increase holding power/provide backup, both on the bow, not bow and stern (it's always a good idea to have a second anchor + rode, anyway). You just have to have anti-chafing gear set up on your lines, to protect them from chafing on each other. Old firehose works well, the local firehouse will probably have some they don't want. If you get a chartplotter, those can be set up to sound an alarm if your boat moves more than a certain distance.


----------



## deleted17310 (Jun 22, 2018)

whats the deal with the old school wind vane auto pilot systems? ive heard they exist but havent spoken to anyone in the know and i havent had chance to research the subject. do you know anything about these? 70 kn blow! wtf was that like?


----------



## Dameon (Jun 22, 2018)

dontpanic said:


> whats the deal with the old school wind vane auto pilot systems? ive heard they exist but havent spoken to anyone in the know and i havent had chance to research the subject. do you know anything about these? 70 kn blow! wtf was that like?


Seen them, but haven't used them. They're pretty sweet, they don't need any electricity so they don't suck up power or have electrical failures. It basically holds you at a certain angle off the wind, so you still have to be aware of any wind shifts, but they mean you don't have to have your hand on the tiller/wheel the entire time, which is really handy if you need to run to the foredeck to change sails.

It was 70 mph, so about 60 knots, but it was basically like living in a washing machine. When I wasn't being thrown side to side, I was bouncing up and down like my boat was on a trampoline. Completely unable to cook or do anything but lay in the V berth and get tossed around. Went on for 4 days/5 nights, although not full on 70 the entire time, and I generally got about 40 minutes each day of low winds to take the dog to shore. 14 boats went to shore that week, and a few sank.


----------

